# Das Problem: Der anfang mit Klickpedalen



## Deleted 317518 (7. April 2017)

Ahoi, fahre seit ca. 2006 MTB und bin bisher immer auf Plattformpedalen unterwegs gewesen. 
In dem Winter habe ich mir jedoch CB Mallet Enduro zugelegt um auf Zug fahren zu können. Zweiter grund war, dass ich immer gleich auf dem Pedal stehen kann und nicht daurnd vor nem Drop oder Gap tausend mal versuche meinen Fuß richtig zu platzieren. 
Meine bisher Krassesten Pedale waren Canfield Crampon Ultimate, die in verbindung mit FiveTen auch wirklich verdammt gut gehalten haben. 

Bin jetzt gestern zum ersten mal mit den Klickpedalen gefahren und als ich wieder daheim war direkt mal aufs maul geflogen weil ich vergessen habe mit was für Pedale ich unterwegs bin, also versucht bein zu heben und mit dem Schwung umgefallen xD

Heute bin ich noch eine Runde gefahren und habe gemerkt dass ich meinen fuß schneller lösen kann wenn ich nach "innen" ausklicke. Jedoch ist dort ab und zu Kurbel oder Rahmen im weg.

Auch wenn die Enduro/DH Profis meißt mit Klickpedale fahren, komme nicht so leicht damit klar und habe ernsthaft angst selbst ne DH/Enduro strecke oder eine Technische strecke zu fahren. 

Gibt es tipps für anfänger? Habe ersthaft überlegt mir wieder die Crampon zuzulegen...


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2017)

ilikeittoride schrieb:


> Gibt es tipps für anfänger? Habe ersthaft überlegt mir wieder die Crampon zuzulegen...


Bei den Flats bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. April 2017)

Hi,
schau mal über die Suchfunktion nach den bestehenden Threads.

Da findest du viele gute Tipps zum Thema "Klickies/Klickpedale"...

Grüße und viel Erfolg!


----------



## jojo2 (8. April 2017)

ilikeittoride schrieb:


> gestern



Das braucht mehr Zeit


----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. April 2017)

Ich vertraue in extremen Passagen ausschließlich Flats. Ist es sehr steil oder fährst Du auf nen schmalen Grat neben nem Abgrund, dann willste im Zweifel gaaanzu schnell von den Pedalen runter.


----------



## sparkfan (9. April 2017)

Auslösekraft zuerst auf ganz leicht einstellen.


----------



## cschaeff (9. April 2017)

Also ich drehe zum Ausklicken die Ferse nach außen. Nach innen hast du ja kaum Weg zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sven12345 (10. April 2017)

Für schweres Geläuf eindeutig Flats!!!
Meine Erfahrung mit Klickies ist:
- Vor nem Hindernis aufsteigen, also mit weniger als 1 Kurbelumdrehung Anlauf ist kaum möglich
- Im entscheidenden Moment kommt man doch nicht schnell genug raus
- Im Flug wird man das Rad quasi nicht los (Abgang über'n Lenker führt dazu, dass man sich sprichtwörtlich "lang macht", weil das Bike noch an den Schuhen hängt)
- Wenn's richtig ruppig wird, und man sich extrem ins Bike verspannen muss (Körperspannung) rutscht man trotzdem oft mal irgendwie aus den Klicks raus

Die Profi-Downhiller fahren Klicks wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil die nicht stürzen.
Bzw. weil nach nem Sturz das Rennen eh vorbei ist und die Klickies vielleicht doch die ein oder andere Sekunde bringen.


----------



## sun909 (10. April 2017)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Für schweres Geläuf eindeutig Flats!!!
> Meine Erfahrung mit Klickies ist:
> - Vor nem Hindernis aufsteigen, also mit weniger als 1 Kurbelumdrehung Anlauf ist kaum möglich
> - Im entscheidenden Moment kommt man doch nicht schnell genug raus
> ...



Das stimmt zum Großteil so nicht.

Grüße von einem sowohl als auch Fahrer


----------



## Rubik (10. April 2017)

Zeit lassen! Habe mich in den letzten knapp drei Jahren so an Klickies gewöhnt, dass es fast schon automatisch läuft. Und ich klicke nach Außen aus, vielleicht probierst Du es auch so.


----------



## sparkfan (10. April 2017)

Gibt's Fahrer, die nicht nach aussen ausklicken? 
Zum Thema Flats in schwierigen Passagen: KäptnFR fährt alles mit Klickpedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi2036 (10. April 2017)

Bewusst klicke ich nach außen (selten nach innen), unbewusst bei drohendem Umfaller, oder Bikeverlust nach oben weg. Bewusst 
schaffe ich es nach oben weg nicht (weiß nicht warum).


----------



## Rubik (10. April 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Gibt's Fahrer, die nicht nach aussen ausklicken?
> Zum Thema Flats in schwierigen Passagen: KäptnFR fährt alles mit Klickpedalen.


Der TE schrieb davon.


----------



## sparkfan (10. April 2017)

Rubik schrieb:


> Der TE schrieb davon.



Ich wundere mich trotzdem.


----------



## --- (11. April 2017)

ilikeittoride schrieb:


> Bin jetzt gestern zum ersten mal mit den Klickpedalen gefahren und als ich wieder daheim war direkt mal aufs maul geflogen weil ich vergessen habe mit was für Pedale ich unterwegs bin, also versucht bein zu heben und mit dem Schwung umgefallen xD



Mehr üben.



ilikeittoride schrieb:


> Zweiter grund war, dass ich immer gleich auf dem Pedal stehen kann und nicht daurnd vor nem Drop oder Gap tausend mal versuche meinen Fuß richtig zu platzieren.



Auch hier: mehr üben.


----------



## Sven12345 (11. April 2017)

ilikeittoride schrieb:


> Bin jetzt gestern zum ersten mal mit den Klickpedalen gefahren und als ich wieder daheim war direkt mal aufs maul geflogen weil ich vergessen habe mit was für Pedale ich unterwegs bin



Ach so: Ein Erfahrungswert sagt, dass dir das noch ungefähr 2 mal passieren wird


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. April 2017)

Wenn man nicht gerade vergessen hat, dass man mit Klickpedalen unterwegs ist, am Anfang immer ein gutes Stück vor dem Stehenbleiben ausklicken. Irgendwann ist es dann vollkommen egal. Hat mich direkt am Anfang vor jeglichen Umfallern bewahrt, die immer alle prophezeien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

